# What neat tricks have your puppies learned?



## LIKNWISKY (Dec 10, 2007)

I think the one I am most proud of Wisky for is learning to wipe his feet on the rug when he comes in the house. He know this as "Twirling". Saves my floors big time!
I know he needs to keep learning so am wondering what others have taught their puppies?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

does learning how to pull the toilet paper off the roll count?


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Along with basic commands she does very well - still working on STOP - Jenny can ring a bell to go out, and can give hugs. Also she can catch treats.


----------



## LIKNWISKY (Dec 10, 2007)

K.J. said:


> Along with basic commands she does very well - still working on STOP - Jenny can ring a bell to go out, and can give hugs. Also she can catch treats.


Wisky will let us set treats on his nose and wait until we say to get it but he drops it first instead of tossing it up and catching it. Don't know how to teach him to toss his own treat up...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally knows "Whisper" as well as "Speak". This comes in handy!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Tally knows "Whisper" as well as "Speak". This comes in handy!


How did you teach whisper? We had a GSD growing up that would stop barking and give a low quiet "Woof" when told "quiet". It was just like he was saying, "I know you want me to be quiet, but there is something here you really need to see..." I would love for Tucker to be able to do that.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This thread makes me feel like I am a lazy bum! My poor boys are ignorant since their mom hasn't taught them any tricks. 

To be honest, I am just grateful they know all the obedience commands and FOLLOW them! Especially STAY because of Gunner's aggression.

When Selka was young, he would fetch anything we told him, our shoes, the remote, the ringing phone, I actually should reinforce those again since I have been ill, he'd make a great service dog!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here is my favorite of Charlie's tricks....
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=28657


----------



## LIKNWISKY (Dec 10, 2007)

That was awesome! I love the "Bang" trick!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I trained Jack to get me a beer out of the fridge, tided a towel to the handle and he would open the fridge and get me out a beer...LOL
DH thought it as a bad idea because he would eat all of out food too...ROFL


----------



## Mary Beth (Sep 23, 2007)

Maggie doesn't know too many tricks, but my favorite is 'find it'. When we tell her to find her man (which is a squeaky toy) off she goes and comes back with it, it works well if a fly gets in the house too, she is now a 'bug stalker' lol She likes to find her toys, but I wish she would leave the socks & towels alone!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

wellllll lets see... my dogs show in obedience and rally so besides the normal stuff....

Aubrie: bang (play dead), high five, wave, shake, roll over, find which hand the treat is in

Layla: speak, count to 1, 2, or 3, spin, tweenie (goes thru my legs), wiggle (weaves thru my legs when i'm walking), high five, beg, roll over, arms (jumps into my arm--- my favorite )... probably more but i'm going brain dead :doh:


----------



## brandibit (Feb 5, 2008)

My family are big Auburn football fans. My mother taught her black lab a trick. She says "Would you rather be an Alabama fan or a dead dog?". She lays over and plays dead. then people say she plays dead when she hears dead dog. So my mother taught her this...she asks "Would you rather be an Auburn fan or a dead dog?" and she jumps up and gives her a hug. 

Also she has a Papillon (sp?) that will sneeze on command. She will tell him to play sick and he will sneeze. I do not have a clue how she did that, but she doesn't work and has too much time on her hands LOL!!


----------

